# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  أمـنيتي أن أضــم أمــــــــــــــي ؟؟؟

## shams spring

*متى آخر مرة ضممت أمك ؟؟؟*

*
أغرى امرؤُ يوماً غلاماً جاهلاً ،،،،، بنقوده كيما ينال به الوطر

قال ائتنى بفؤد أمك يا فتى ،،،،، ولك الجواهر والدراهم والدرر

فمضى وأغرز خنجراً فى صدرها ،،،، والقلب أخرجه وعاد على الآثر

لكنه من فرط سرعته هوى ،،،،، فتدحرج القلب المقطعُ إذ عثر

نــاداه قلب الأم وهو معفر ،،،، ولدى حبيبى هل أصابك من ضرر ؟



* * ** * * 

فكأن هذا الصوت رغم حنوه ،،،، غضب السماء على الغلام قد انهمر

فدرى فظيع جنايةٍ لم يجنها ،،،،، ولد سواه منذ تاريخ البشر 

فارتد نحو القلب يغسله بما ،،،، فاضت به عيناه من سيل العبر

ويقول يا قلب انتقم منى ولا ،،،، تغفر فإن جريمتى لا تغتفر 

واستل خنجرهُ ليطعن قلبهٌ ،،،، طعناً فيبقى عبرة لمن اعتبر

نـاداه قلب الأم كُفّ يداً ، ولا ،،،،، تطعن فؤادى مرتين على الأثر*

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]ما اجمل لوحتك عندما ترسمها بكل احساس

وما اجمل حروفك وهي مرصعة باجمل جواهر الحب والهيام الى امك 

وما اجمل صفحتك وهي معطرة باجمل عطور العشق لامك 

ماذا اكتب لك سيدتي 

وبماذا اصف هذة الكلمات؟

كلماتك هنا تجعل القلم يعجز عن الكتابة

انت رائعه في حبك لها

ادم الله هذا الحب الرائع لوالديك[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## shams spring

*نبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــض انت الروووووووووووووعة

وكلمـــــــــــــــــــاتك فل ونرجس وريــــــــــــــحان   

يسلمو كتير على هالمرور  العطر  

والله يخليلنا امهاتنا يااااااااااااااااا رب*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]رائعة يا شمس  :SnipeR (22): [/align]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو شمس ع طرح الموضوع

----------


## تاج النساء

انا كل يوم بحضنها امي الحنون  :Emb3:

----------


## shams spring

> [align=center]رائعة يا شمس [/align]



يسلمو كتير هدوء على مروووورك

----------


## shams spring

> يسلمو شمس ع طرح الموضوع




عفوا
ويسلمو كتير على مروووورك   :Emb3:  :Emb3:

----------


## shams spring

> انا كل يوم بحضنها امي الحنون



روووووووووووووعة تاج النساء وانشالله بضلي دايما هيك   :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef: 

ويسلمو على مرووووورك
 :Emb3:  :Emb3:

----------

